
Hamming, the Art of Doing Science and Engineering: Learning to Learn - DanielHimmelein
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD4b-52jtos&list=PL2FF649D0C4407B30
======
DanielHimmelein
[http://worrydream.com/refs/Hamming-
TheArtOfDoingScienceAndEn...](http://worrydream.com/refs/Hamming-
TheArtOfDoingScienceAndEngineering.pdf)

